# Lobster Mousse



## abjcooking (Jun 16, 2005)

Since I have been on the topic of lobster lately, looking forward to my trip to Maine I thought I would share one of my favorite lobster appetizer recipes. This recipe came from a family friend who was a chef when I was younger.

1 can tomato soup
1/2 cup onion, chopped
cup celery, chopped
8 oz. cream cheese
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
1 cup mayonnaise
12 oz. lobster cooked (my mom uses 2 tails) cooked and chopped
1/2 cup warm liquid of lobster juice

Heat soup and cream cheese until melted. Soften gelatin in warmed lobster juice and mix everything together. Add a dash of hot pepper. Spray mold with pam. Fill and chill. Serve with crackers. We use ritz crackers. 

Really pretty molded in the shape of a lobster.


----------



## velochic (Jun 16, 2005)

This sounds good. I'd like to try it. Could you give actual measurements for all of the ingredients (instead of "can" and "envelope")? Also is the lobster 12 fluid ounces or 12 oz. weighed?  Thanks!! (Also does the depth of the mold matter. For example, could you use a pretty casserole dish for molding?)


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 16, 2005)

Sure, Here are the exact ingredients

1 can condensed tomato soup (10.75oz)
1/2 cup onion, chopped small
1 cup celery chopped
8 oz. cream cheese
1 envelope unflavored gelatin (I use knox gelatine. It comes in a box and has 4 envelopes in it. The box says 1 oz. *Hopefully someone will have the measurements of an individual envelope*. If I remember correctly it is a Tablespoon or so)
1 cup mayonnaise
12 ounces lobster (The original recipe originally called for 12 oz. frozen lobster, but we changed it to use fresh. My mom uses 2 small tails, but you really add as much as you want, it can be more or less depending on your taste.)
1/2 cup warm liquid of lobster juice.

The website below has a picture of the lobster mold we use. Just click lobster mold in the search. Sorry, I wasn't able to paste it onto this thread. It is 10.5". We haven't tried another type of mold, but I'm sure any size would work. I think the depth of our mold came out to be about 1 1/2" give or take.
https://secure11.nexternal.com/shared/StoreFront/default.asp?CS=copper&BusType=BtoC&Count1=866832911&Count2=783973336&Target=products%2Easp&ProductID=304


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 16, 2005)

I also forgot to mention that the tomato soup I use is condensed.  If you use regular tomato soup it will be way too runny.


----------



## velochic (Jun 16, 2005)

Thank you!!   Yummy!!!!!


----------



## velochic (Jun 19, 2005)

We tried this over the weekend.  It was really delicious, but it didn't set up as well as it probably should have.  (Probably not enough gelatin).  Also, I grated the celery, which probably added more liquid, although I cut back on the lobster juice.  Overall it was great!


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 19, 2005)

Velochic, I'm glad you enjoyed it.  Your probably right, it didn't set up as well because there wasn't enough gelatin in it.  If you didn't have the knox gelatine it's probably hard to estemate exactly how much to use.  I like your idea of grateing the celery.  I will try that next time and just ring out some of the juice.


----------

